# subjectverdubbeling



## The Machine of Zhu

In mijn moedertaal wordt vaak een soort "voorlopig" subject gebruikt. Enkele voorbeelden :

j' Is tie van Kortryk, da?

Me zien wiender do nie lange gewist, wi. 

j' E gie gelyk, vint. 

't Is tit ier nieëtent te doeên. 

Is dit echt een voorlopig of anticiperend subject? Komt dit overal in het Nederlandse taalgebied voor?


----------



## Joannes

Dit is een zeer interessant fenomeen waar heel veel over te zeggen valt -- eigenlijk over het gebruik van de Nederlandse persoonlijke voornaamwoorden in het algemeen. Laat me nu gewoon proberen kort en eenvoudig je vragen te beantwoorden.



The Machine of Zhu said:


> Is dit echt een voorlopig of anticiperend subject?


 
Dit is subjectverdubbeling. Subjectverdrievoudiging komt ook soms voor (maar wel alleen in hoofdzinnen met rechte volgorde): een voorbeeld is de zin *'k ga 'k ik ook mee*.

Bij subjectverdubbeling kan je niet stellen dat het eerste voornaamwoord steeds 'voorlopig' is, in zinnen zonder inversie is het eigenlijk zelfs de tweede die 'extra' is, daarom niet overbodig of zonder betekenis, maar wel weglaatbaar zonder een ongrammaticale zin te krijgen. Jouw tweede en derde zin zijn grammaticaal zonder *wiender* en *gie* (al verschillen ze lichtjes in betekenis of nuance), maar zonder *me* en *j(e)* lukt het niet.

De combinaties voornaamwoorden die voorkomen zijn meestal zoals jij ze geeft: met een zwakke en een sterke vorm, eerst de zwakke en dan de sterke. Combinaties van twee sterke komen voor maar niet zo vaak en enkel in hoofdzinnen met rechte volgorde -- dus niet in inversie (*hebde gij*), of na voegwoorden (*daje ghi*). Subjectverdrievoudiging komt zoals gezegd ook alleen voor in hoofdzinnen met rechte volgorde en steeds met één sterk en twee zwakke vormen, zoals in mijn voorbeeld.



The Machine of Zhu said:


> Komt dit overal in het Nederlandse taalgebied voor?


Die vraag valt redelijk bondig te beantwoorden: nee, zeker niet, dit is een fenomeen dat niet voorkomt in het Standaardnederlands of de noordelijke dialecten en zich in het Nederlandse taalgebied beperkt tot de zuidwestelijke (provincies West- en Oost-Vlaanderen in België, Zeeuws Vlaanderen in Nederland) en zuidelijk-centrale dialecten (provincies Vlaams Brabant en Antwerpen in België, Noord-Brabant in Nederland, ook in sommige aangrenzende westelijke delen van beide Limburgen). Er bestaan heel gedetailleerde kaarten van in de SAND.


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

Dank u voor de bondige uitleg. 

Ik heb nog een (off-topic) vraagje: kan "'t" in mijn laatste voorbeeld ('t Is tit ier nieëtent te doeên) worden beschouwd als een loos subject of heeft "'t" eerder de functie die we in het Standaardnederlands aan "er" toekennen?


----------



## Grytolle

The Machine of Zhu said:


> Is dit echt een voorlopig of anticiperend subject? Komt dit overal in het Nederlandse taalgebied voor?


In heel het Zuid-Nederlandse met vraagteken voor Limburg alleszins. De Brabantse dialecten hebben er echter minder van dan de Vlaanderse: de verdubbeling komt er vooral voor met "ik" en "gij"


----------



## Joannes

The Machine of Zhu said:


> Ik heb nog een (off-topic) vraagje: kan "'t" in mijn laatste voorbeeld ('t Is tit ier nieëtent te doeên) worden beschouwd als een loos subject of heeft "'t" eerder de functie die we in het Standaardnederlands aan "er" toekennen?


 
Als dat al off-topic zou zijn, zouden we rap uitgepraat zijn . Maar, inderdaad, *'t* is plaatsonderwerp hier, zoals 'presentatief *er*' in het Standaardnederlands, *d'r* in de meeste dialecten. Ik geloof dat de tweede *t* in *'t is* *t et ier* *niêtent te doên* veelal gezien wordt als een verbindingsmedeklinker en niet als nóg een expletief element. We kunnen hier dus niet spreken van subjectverdrievoudiging.

PS: Johan, da's uw spelling da'k daar just efkes gevolgd heb zeker?


----------



## Grytolle

Joannes: Als ge met iê en oê ie resp. oe gevolgd door een naslag bedoelt, is het inderdaad een mogelijke vertaling van de Antwerpse spelling naar het West-Vlaams


----------



## ThomasK

Vraag aan Johannes: kan die t niet een intrusive 't' zijn, zoals de Engelse intrusive 'r' in een aantal gevallen? Verdriedubbeling van het subject lijkt mij persoonlijk wat te veel van het goede... ;-) Ik zie dat plaatsonderwerp namelijk nooit in andere zinstypes opduiken...


----------



## Joannes

ThomasK said:


> Vraag aan Johannes: kan die t niet een intrusive 't' zijn, zoals de Engelse intrusive 'r' in een aantal gevallen? Verdriedubbeling van het subject lijkt mij persoonlijk wat te veel van het goede... ;-)


Ja, dat zeg ik ook. Volgens mij is het geen subjectverdrievoudiging maar een verbindingsmedeklinker (zoals _intrusive r_ er een is in het Engels).



ThomasK said:


> Ik zie dat plaatsonderwerp namelijk nooit in andere zinstypes opduiken...


Je bedoelt *'t* als 'er'? Hoe zou jij dan in het Kortryks zeggen "er wil niemand (niet) dansen"? In het Brugs is dat *'t wilt niemand nie dansen*. -- Ik durf niet te zeggen of de eind-/t/ van *wilt* daarin een vervoegingssuffix is dan wel opnieuw subjectverdubbeling.. Brugs is m'n moeders taal eerder dan m'n moedertaal - ik kan niet met zekerheid inschatten of het *hij/zij wil* moet zijn of *hij/zij wilt*. Ik dénk het tweede.


----------



## ThomasK

Sorry, misverstand dus. Maar mijn vertaling (streek tussen Schelde en Leie): *'t en wilt niemand dansen*'. Dat zou een plaatsonderwerp zijn, denk ik, ja... 

Oké ?


----------



## Joannes

Zeker. 

Ik ben ondertussen trouwens ook helemaal overtuigd dat de /t/ in *wilt* verplicht is als vervoegingssuffix. Ik vraag me nu zelfs af hoe ik eraan heb kunnen twijfelen..


----------



## Grytolle

Te veel Hollands aan het leren, zeker?


----------



## Joannes

Nou moe, vat sech jaaj nou?!


----------

